# As if the choice wasn't hard enough already... (new DecalGirl skins)



## SusieQ (Feb 18, 2009)

Looks like decalgirl has added new skins for all you K2 owners. Love that cascade design!

Susie

*DecalGirl link*


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Uh oh.....

Less than 5 seconds on the site & I found one I can't live without.  And here I was doing so well in sticking with one skin!

AAARGGGHHHH....make that two!  NOT GOOD!


----------



## SusieQ (Feb 18, 2009)

which ones?


----------



## April (Mar 26, 2009)

SusieQ said:


> which ones?


OH NO!!! I bought a new skin yesterday, now I see two I absolutely love!! I've left a message with customer service, hopefully I can get my order switched....Moon and Adir are my new favorites!


----------



## SusieQ (Feb 18, 2009)

Thank you for the edit, Harvey!! And as I work toward my enabler status, please note new K1 skins added now as well!

Susie

ETAoes it count if I enable myself? *looks to the judges*  
I have been wanting a second oberon cover, either forest or creekbed maple in green. Now I HAVE to get one to match that thru the trees skin, and later definitely cascade!!!


----------



## Kendra (Feb 25, 2009)

April said:


> OH NO!!! I bought a new skin yesterday, now I see two I absolutely love!! I've left a message with customer service, hopefully I can get my order switched....Moon and Adir are my new favorites!


Can you just picture the Cole Haan Bronze weave cover with the Nadir blue and bronzy skin


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

SusieQ said:


> Thank you for the edit, Harvey!! And as I work toward my enabler status, please note new K1 skins added now as well!
> 
> Susie
> 
> ...


You are welcome! And that's great that DecalGirl is keeping their line of skins up for both K1 and K2.


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

Those are both really nice. I especially like the second one. Thanks for sharing.
Kdawna


----------



## Ephany (Mar 9, 2009)

I really wanted Nadir, but couldn't wait any longer so I bought Pink Tranquility. Now that Nadir's available, that'll definitely be my next skin. Hmm, now I'll have to start looking for accessories that match it, just in case of course.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

DecalGirl is going to bankrupt me <sigh> At least my Kindle will always look good.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> DecalGirl is going to bankrupt me <sigh> At least my Kindle will always look good.


I feel the same way


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Me too. I have asked for the Metamorphosis skin in K1, but it hasn't been added yet. If it isn't added in the next day or two I'll special order. This will be my 4th skin. They are killing me.


----------



## nelle (Mar 20, 2009)

The Cascade design is beautiful. Does anyone here have Through the Trees? I just bought the Forest Oberon in Fern, and was thinking of Through the Trees - but Cascade looks nice. Basically I would like something compatible with the case but not too fussy. And I suppose I now need to check out a bag!


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

Arrrgghhh. I just browsed through the skins someone recommended on a different thread and fell in love with at least a dozen of them. There must be almost 300 on that web site! They have skins for both K1 and K2 and they are gorgeous. http://www.3acp.com/3acp.htm Browse at your own risk.


----------



## SusieQ (Feb 18, 2009)

Nelle, I just ordered the oberon creekbed maple in green with "through the tress" and will get cascade as soon as its available for KK. I think either of those would look gorgeous with forest as well!

Susie


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Kathy said:


> Me too. I have asked for the Metamorphosis skin in K1, but it hasn't been added yet. If it isn't added in the next day or two I'll special order. This will be my 4th skin. They are killing me.


When you change skins do you keep the one that was on your K? I remember folks talking about this way back before I had a skin, or even knew what a skin was to be honest. Do you go back and put one on that you had previously used? I'm wondering how well they hold up for reuse. 
Thanks, deb


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Cascade and Nadir and Palm Tree are killing me. I'm staying away from the Oberon site because I can see the pairings in my head already.

But a good laugh. Hubby came to bed last night, looked at the kindle & said, "Still reading the same book with the green cover, huh?" Teasing twit. I told him he'd best keep his mouth shut as I think I have the next five covers & skins picked out. He just laughed.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

drenee said:


> When you change skins do you keep the one that was on your K? I remember folks talking about this way back before I had a skin, or even knew what a skin was to be honest. Do you go back and put one on that you had previously used? I'm wondering how well they hold up for reuse.
> Thanks, deb


I have seen posts from people who have taken them off and then re-used them, but I find it very easy to stretch the vinyl when you're removing them. In my experience, they're not quite the same the second or third time you try to use them.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Wow Cascade and Young Love are both adorable! Must resist!


----------



## Chey (Feb 11, 2009)

I have the Nadir on my KK and just love it!  It goes well with My Medge pebbled navy cover.  When I get my K2 I will get that same skin regardless of the Oberon cover I get..


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I have said before that I really like dissarray (which is on my K2).
But now I understand how one can be tempted to purchase more than one.
I REALLY like pathtothestars.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Harvey said:


> I have seen posts from people who have taken them off and then re-used them, but I find it very easy to stretch the vinyl when you're removing them. In my experience, they're not quite the same the second or third time you try to use them.


Thanks Harvey. That was what I was thinking would happen.
deb


----------



## ladyvolz (Dec 23, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> I have said before that I really like dissarray (which is on my K2).
> But now I understand how one can be tempted to purchase more than one.
> I REALLY like pathtothestars.


I know, saw another post earlier about Cascade, went to look, saw all the new skins and am about to die. I have the forest in Fern and will get Through the Trees but also want Path to the Stars. This one reminds me of all those historical novels I've been reading, novels set in Scotland, Wales, etc. It may not really look like that, but in my mind that is how I see the mountains there, especially with the mist.

And then I also want Apocalypse Green



so that is three skins. Two more than I need.

gail


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

drenee said:


> When you change skins do you keep the one that was on your K? I remember folks talking about this way back before I had a skin, or even knew what a skin was to be honest. Do you go back and put one on that you had previously used? I'm wondering how well they hold up for reuse.
> Thanks, deb


I haven't tried putting them back on yet, but if you are careful you can pull them off. I just put mine back on the package it came on. The other 2 were my daughters and she threw the old one away. Once I get this one, I don't think I'll change for awhile. I am refusing to look at anything else for at least a couple of months. That's my story and I'm sticking with it.


----------



## Sariy (Jan 18, 2009)

*screams*  I shouldn't have clicked.  I shouldn't have clicked.  They just shipped my custom skins.  But I want the Nadir!  I want it NOW!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Sariy said:


> *screams* I shouldn't have clicked. I shouldn't have clicked. They just shipped my custom skins. But I want the Nadir! I want it NOW!


----------



## SusieQ (Feb 18, 2009)

Kathy said:


>


LOL, yea, that!!!

Susie


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

And I also just asked them for one of their other designs for K2:



I can tell I'm going to have to master the re-using of skins 

I see a couple that will be OMG AWESOME when Oberon gets the peacock worked out.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I must go look!

Also.. I asked them to make Clovers for K2 and they said it will be up in a couple of weeks..


----------



## RangerXenos (Mar 18, 2009)

Would you PLEASE stop posting all these new Kindle accessories?!   You all are making me spend too much money!

On the other hand, I am justifying it all to myself because I didn't buy my Kindle, it was a gift.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

RangerXenos said:


> Would you PLEASE stop posting all these new Kindle accessories?!  You all are making me spend too much money!
> 
> On the other hand, I am justifying it all to myself because I didn't buy my Kindle, it was a gift.


There, that's the idea. Between the gift Kindle and the free books, (you do downlad free books don't you?) look at all the money you haven't spent that might as well go into dressing your Kindle to be as much an individual as yourself.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

RangerXenos said:


> Would you PLEASE stop posting all these new Kindle accessories?!  You all are making me spend too much money!
> 
> On the other hand, I am justifying it all to myself because I didn't buy my Kindle, it was a gift.


You have got the right idea. So, have you spent $359.00 on accessories yet?
If not, you better get busy.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Seriously!!!!  The fact that you DIDN'T spent the $359 for the Kindle means that you need to catch up!!  Get moving!  Oberon, DecalGirl, BorsaBella....but...don't forget to read.  I find the Freebie and the Bargain book threads quite nice and help me balance out my budget


----------



## SimonStern2 (Feb 26, 2009)

Ohh... I might just have to get "Carbon"


----------



## Harmakhet (Feb 12, 2009)

SimonStern2 said:


> Ohh... I might just have to get "Carbon"


I just got that in today. I posted up some pics in the photo gallery section here http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,6177.0.html

It looks great in the Amazon cover and I have the Grey and Black Prodigy on order so I think it should look good in that as well.

Harm


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I just got my new customized skin today, and as pretty as all these new offerings are, I won't be switching out any time soon. It's gorgeous and goes fabulous with my purple ROH cover and BorsaBella bag:

 

I think I'm set for awhile. I like it so much, I just sent a request asking for a coordinating skin for my iphone...But pink instead of purple.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

ladyvolz said:


> I have the forest in Fern and will get Through the Trees but also want Path to the Stars. And then I also want Apocalypse Green
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For fear of being kicked off the Accessory Board as an 'anti-enabler', I don't think the Apocalypse Green goes well with the Oberon Forest cover in Fern. I bought that skin while waiting for my Forest cover when there were not so many choices. I thought that there were enough shades of green in the skin that it would pick up the fern color of the cover.

But everytime I open my cover, it strikes me that the skin clashes with it. I plan on buying a couple of more skins (to save on shipping charges), but I can't make up my mind which ones to get. There are way too many lovely choices, and more every time I check.

Oh, the decisions we have to make....


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I haven't ordered my cover & skin yet for the K2. My heart went pitter batter last night when I saw the new skins. I want the Young Love, the animals one & 1 with a water design in it &.......   1 week to go to order my cover, purple ROH, & 1 shin for now. That will be my present for the K2, for my K1's 1 year anniversary month. Someone asked about reusing skins, well, when I took off the skin on my K1, some of the skin that had surrounded the buttons got ripped. I saved it, but I will probably not use it again. I had been thinking of dumping it. Just hate to throw money down the drain, so to speak. Yeah, I'm convincing myself to dump it. There are just too many skins I'd love to get if I ever order more for my K1.


----------



## nelle (Mar 20, 2009)

lynninva - I have the Forest cover in fern. Do you think the Apocalypse skin blue would go with it? I had been thinking of the green and then saw your post. I like the idea of a storm in the forest....


----------



## parakeetgirl (Feb 27, 2009)

Ephany said:


> I really wanted Nadir, but couldn't wait any longer so I bought Pink Tranquility. Now that Nadir's available, that'll definitely be my next skin. Hmm, now I'll have to start looking for accessories that match it, just in case of course.


Just bought Nadir to go along with my ROH that I just ordered...I figured the gold will look pretty with the purple and the blue is in the same color family.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

nelle said:


> lynninva - I have the Forest cover in fern. Do you think the Apocalypse skin blue would go with it? I had been thinking of the green and then saw your post. I like the idea of a storm in the forest....


I originally considered the blue Apocalypse for the same reason. And because I love to be at home reading during a storm.

I think the contrast of the blue might be fine. My problem with the green is that the bright Kelly green color jumps out when you first see it. And it is a jarring difference after just looking at the more olive-looking color of the fern cover.

The Apocalypse design itself is not distracting at all when I am reading.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I like the apocalypse design!


----------



## shima (Feb 28, 2009)

I just saw this!!



I'm verrrrry tempted.


----------



## nelle (Mar 20, 2009)

I just got confirmation that my Apocalypse Blue (which I ordered to go with my Oberon Forest in fern) has shipped - can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I have to go back and look at the reasons I did not like the skins - that red fan is really pretty. I just might try again.
sylvia


----------

